# how do you store your kayak at home?



## oxbeast1210

I was wondering how everyone stores their kayaks ? I keep mine in my garage, but since I have two one is wifey's it takes up to much room.
I don't want to store them outside or in the back yard since I want to be able to go at a moments notice. 
Just trying to get some ideas
Thank you 

One is a native propel
Other is an outback

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## keperry1182

I was thinkin bout makin a rack of sorts from PVC. I have a good one boat stand but two kayaks take up the whole garage


----------



## PAWGhunter

I hang my three on the wall in my 2 car garage. I have two Gear Up wall racks and the third is hung by straps on the wall. They don't take up barely any space, I keep both vehicles in the garage at all times.


----------



## roadx

Block and tackle in the garage

hang the block and tackle off the rafters and hoist the yak into/up to the ceiling joist.


----------



## FLSalomon

+1. I hang mine in the garage from ratchet blocks. 3/8" ratchet blocks from Home Depot. 2 per kayak. Eyebolt screws into ceiling joist. Hang ratchet from eyebolt. Line goes through block with 2" steel ring tied on the end. Web strap goes around the yak and through steel ring. They stay out of the way and can get them down / put them up in 5 minutes. 

I did build a wooden cart to hold one kayak - it has wheels on the bottom so I can move it around the garage or roll it out to the truck and load it without lifting...


----------



## BlackJeep

I made this last year. It's been a big improvement over having them laying around on the deck. Keeps most of the spiders, leaves, dirt splatters and other crap off them.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Sweet thanks for the ideas

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## 16983

I made a wooden rack too, someone told me that the PVC schedual 40 racks were not strong enough to last. If you need to borrow a nail gun and compressor, give me a shout. sounds like a good post surgery project. I can give you a hand if needed too.


----------



## dthomas142

Hey oscar, nuthin fancy here, but i took those foam yak blocks and set them on the floor of my garage probably one foot from the wall, about three feet apart so that the outback sets on the blocks at approx the fwd and aft molded rod holders, and leans perfectly against the wall and stays put. i wanted to build a rack, but i found it hard to perfect simplicity-two foam blocks:thumbup:


----------



## EODangler

I'm making these

http://nomadness.com/kayak-stands


----------



## DanS1

Here are pics of a cheap and simple solution I came up with. I mounted 2 2x4's to the studs in the wall and attached eyebolts in sets of 2 to the 2x4's. I ran a piece of rope through the bottom eyebolt on each set and tieds a knot to hold it in place. the top eyebolt in each set is the open type, so i can use the rope to lift the kayak in place and slide it into the open eyebolt. It is held in place with a second knot. I have used this for 4 years on the orange Tarpon 140 and it has not shown any signs of warping.
First time trying to post pictures so I apologize in advance if they don't show up!!!


----------



## DanS1

2nd pic didn't go through the first time - here it is


----------



## oxbeast1210

Thanks DanS I'm going to try that

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## DanS1

If you do in fact try this I would recommend making the ropes a little longer than you need and tie another knot a couple feet up. That way you can lift one side of the yak halfway and do the same on the other side. Then go back and lift them the rest of the way. It takes out all of the heavy lifting and takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Where are you located near Milton by chance?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## YaknFish

I have mine hanging in a room on ladder hangers from home depot. I don't know how heavy yall's yaks and gear are but I think they're rated for 50lbs per hanger. I'll have to get a picture of it sometime. Cheap and effective.


----------



## DanS1

Sorry Oxbeast thought I replied earlier but it didn't go through. I live in Panama City - moved here last year.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Thanks all for the ideas especially Dans since used a version of his set up. Had everything at home to make it used some rack holders that sureicanfish on this forum made for me for my old kayaks I kept out back. 

Oscar

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish

looks good ox, glad you could use them again


----------



## Telum Pisces

oxbeast1210 said:


> Thanks all for the ideas especially Dans since used a version of his set up. Had everything at home to make it used some rack holders that sureicanfish on this forum made for me for my old kayaks I kept out back.
> 
> Oscar
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


Dang, you put the heavy one up top.


----------



## oxbeast1210

For quick trips I prefer the hobie cause I have wheels for it. they felt about the same to me lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## ride135

*yak storage*

I have two set in yaks and one set on top, hung both set ins on the wall and lay the set on top on it's side below them. If I could figure out how to post a picture of them I would!


----------



## 16983

Realized I never posted a pic. The yak sits on straps, loading you push the rack to the truck, release the top strap and push it in, easy. Extra hooks added to top to hang stuff, bed extender, 360 light and a few other things. All in all, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Patriot

You guys probably don't want to hear this, but I roll it to the side of my yard and there it sits unprotected. 

Subconsciously, I am hoping it dissentigtates so I have an excuse to tell my wife I need to get a PA.


----------

